
Show HN: Jira Slack Integration - hsuresh
https://www.jiraslackintegration.com
======
raj42
CoFounder here.

"Jira Slack integration" is part of Troopr Assistant, a multi skilled chatbot
for Slack and MSF Teams(soon).

While it does what you expect from a Jira Slackbot, it can also react to
external events and suggest followup actions in Jira. For example if you want
Github notifications to trigger status update on a linked Jira issue after a
Slack notification, you can set it up in a few clicks.

We are building more skills for Troopr Assistant that will work out of the
box, and tools to let you build custom skills without writing code.

Imagine Alexa but for business chat.

We are just getting started and eager for feedback. Thx.

~~~
raj42
link to Troopr Assistant:
[https://www.troopr.ai/about](https://www.troopr.ai/about)

~~~
james_impliu
FYI My first reaction was that your proposition and name are (very) similar to
troops.ai, who are quite well established doing Salesforce<>Slack.

~~~
raj42
We are focused on chat based automations for agile teams. Our customers are
typically product/project managers looking to save time and get better
engagement from their team.

[https://hiberly.com/](https://hiberly.com/) looks cool. It may be interesting
for our customers as well. Good luck!

